# Ground Control Coilover Installation



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I am getting ready to install my GC coilovers and wanted to know if I need to rent a spring compressor to disassembly the assemblies. I read the article in NPM and they said if you have lowering springs already you don't need to get a compressor because the springs are not under alot of compression. I have Eibach sportlines installed already. I want to be safe and I don't want to hurt myself when doing the installation.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope you're getting aftermarket shocks with the ground controls. I assume you need to take the old suspension apart to salvage the rear mounts. IMO, u should almost always use a compressor. Take off the suspension assembly of all 4 corners. one by one, compress the current (stock) spring and procede to disassemble them.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

OK, 

I just needed to know it the Sportlines are gonna be under that much compression that I need a compressor. I have a new set of AGX's to use with the coilovers. Now only thing i have to do is get those damn bolts of the steering knuckle.


----------

